# Aldi stellt Prepaid Geschäft wegen Indentifizierungspflicht ein



## Knurrfurz (11 April 2017)

also ab 1.7. kein SIM Karten mehr an der Discounterkasse.
Am gleichen Tag werden auch alle existieredenden Aldi Sim Karten abgeschalten.
Angeblich nur bei Aldi Belgien erstmal, aber mal schauen ....


----------



## jupp11 (12 April 2017)

*In Belgien*: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/aldi-belgien-101.html


> Von Ostermontag an verkauft Aldi keine Prepaid-Karten mehr - in Belgien. Zum Schutz vor Terror müssen sich Kunden dort künftig ausweisen und die Kontrolle ist Aldi zu aufwendig*.
> ....*
> Aldi Talk wird in Belgien abgeschafft


*In Deutschland:* https://www.inside-handy.de/news/44566-aldi-talk-deutschland-belgien-prepaid-sim-anti-terror


> Aldi Talk in Deutschland bleibt auf gewohnte Art und Weise erhältlich
> In Deutschland wird sich unterdessen anders als zunächst spekuliert wurde, nichts verändern. Ein Sprecher von Telefónica Deutschland, Netzpartner von Aldi Talk in Deutschland, erklärte gegenüber inside-handy.de: "Aldi Talk bleibt für Neu- und Bestandskunden bestehen und wird auch weiterhin in gewohnter Weise attraktive Prepaid-Angebote für Kunden in Deutschland anbieten. Die sich aus den regulatorischen Vorgaben ergebenden Anpassungen werden keine Auswirkungen auf den Verkauf von Starter-Sets und Guthabenbons in den deutschen Aldi-Filialen haben."


----------

